# Male Pigeon Problems, please help. (ノಠ ∩ಠ)ノ ︵ ┻━┻



## shinshimon (Jan 16, 2015)

*Male Pigeon Problems, please help. (ノಠ ∩ಠ)ノ ︵ ┻━┻*

Greetings, all. 
I've had my male Old German Owl Pigeon since Apr. 17 2014. And he seemed at a mature growth then. His exact age is unknown, but I bet he's still young, perhaps under a year? He's the adorable-ist, quite healthy, and proud as he cleans himself constantly; however, I cannot clean his cage or handle him because of his outrageously bad temper. 
It's not just me, he raises nightmares for everyone; EVERYONE. My human family as well as my dove/pigeon/dog family. He'll bite, attack with his feet if he's flying towards you, and slap with his wings. I've tried letting him out with my two ring-neck doves and my frill-back pigeon, I thought surely he'd like to make friends, surely he'll be nice to at least the other bir- NO, he'll go straight for any of them and shake them violently, even the frill-back who is bigger than him, and now my frill-back is afraid. ༼ ༎ຶ ෴ ༎ຶ༽ 
If he land's a bite, it does not draw blood, but it hurts and he will NOT let go. It's like a pinch from oblivion.

Why is he like this!? How can I make him nice? I at least want him to be nice to the other birds. I eventually want him to share a cage with my frill-back without him murdering the other. I suspect that it is a hormonal/territory issue, but he's mean when out of his cage too. One bird couldn't expect to own that much territory, not the whole house, could he?

Please help, I've heard so may stories about pigeons and doves being these sweet angles. If he's not good soon my mom will rid of him. If that happens I'll feel like I've let him down. ಥ_ಥ

Also, I'm new to this site and to owning pigeons and doves. Hello again.


----------



## shinshimon (Jan 16, 2015)

Really? 63 views and not one, single, reply? I've tried giving all the info I thought was helpful that way we could come up with a solution. I got Hans (I didn't choose his name) like this, a mean but beautiful bird. How can I teach him to be nice? Does this mean that the original owners treated him wrong and that he just doesn't trust anyone?


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

Ya I know how you feel, I have deleted posts for the very same reason lol. I guess not a lot of people would know what to do. Im just reading this now, I say kick his ass lol. Jokes, na. I think he is a dominant cock and you have to handle him. Go on here and find my video on how to handle a bird, or how to hand feed a bird that wont eat. Literally against his will, pick him up and hold him in the position of how they sit on the nest. Do this multipel times a day and stroke his head. Dont hold him too tight but hold him so he cannot get away. Even google how to hold a racing pigeon. There will be pictures and videos. They can tame down REALLY quick in a matter of days. Post me your email and I will email you a video.


----------



## shinshimon (Jan 16, 2015)

Thanks. I guess it would make sense to handle him more to get him used to being a pet. Can't you just post the video link here?


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

No can do, dont want my mug all over the internet lol. Now if my pigeon mask shows up sooner than later maybe. Gonna scare the shyte out of my birds and hubby soon. 
Anyway, if u dont want to disclose ur email to me in a pm, simply google how to handle a racing pigeon, Im sure there must be something online about it.


----------



## rasheed.rubeena (Dec 29, 2011)

I have a suggestion but I don't think it will help out much but maybe it's worth a try. You said that you want to keep this male with the frillback after he is tamed, so my suggestion is that you should keep this male with the frillback now in a large enough cage and make a separation such as a cardboard wall between the two,keep both of them in the cage with individual food and water.In the beginning, he will try to hurt the frillback even through the cardboard but eventually he will start to cool down.With time he won't try to hurt the frillback always but only when angry and then they will start living in peace,when the male has calmed down totally you can remove the separation.After the separation has been removed he might try to fight with frillback so pay attention to them and don't let him hurt the frillback, within a week of the separation being removed they will live together in peace.To make him more fond of you, don't try to touch him or pet him; most pigeons hate getting pet.Keep on changing his food and water regularly and place treats for him near him, do not go near him. Hand feed your other pigeons in front of him while placing food for him near him so that he and your old pigeons can eat the same thing and he doesn't feel forced to come to you to eat that food (let this food be something special, not the one which he is given in his cage).If your other pigeons affectionately come to you, sit on you,get pet by you and feed from your hand easily then it will be even more good.With time he will start trusting you and make attempts to get closer to you like getting handfed from you but be careful to not scare him when he is trying to get closer, if he gets scared he will take a lot more time to get tamed. I hope this helps.
-Rubeena


----------

